# need help setting up my new tank 10 gal



## [email protected] (Mar 25, 2012)

Hello i am going to the local petsmart soon and i am thinking about buying the bio wheel 10 gal kit for a shrimp tank. What are some good beginners shrimp i want to get blue tigers but not for my first time anyways is that a good tank kit what else should i get do i need a airpump please any help will be appreciated also what is the minimum i should buy of each type of shrimp also what do they like big structures on the bottom fake plants gravel or rocks anything will help me thanks for your time


----------



## aquaman555 (Mar 22, 2011)

A ten gallon tank would make a good size shrimp tank, the bio-wheel filter is however unnecessary if it will just be shrimp in the tank. It may be cheaper to get the tank alone and a sponge filter and air pump, or maybe not. I don't see the need for an air pump if you are running the bio-wheel. If you do run the bio-wheel just remember to use a sponge to cover the filter inlet if you don't want any babies to get sucked up.

The best, hardiest and easiest to find beginner shrimp would probably be red cherry shrimp or other neocaridina species like; blue pearls, yellow, snowball etc. IMO.

There really isn't a set minimum amount of each type you should get as that is up to you. You can fit plenty in a 10g and if you are wanting to breed them you will want to get 4-6 at least of each variety to ensure both sexes. Do remember many shrimp, like the ones I mentioned above can interbreed, which is not wanted.

They like an established tank with live plants and moss being preferable over fake ones. Gravel or sand works, sand seems to be a popular choice among shrimp keepers. It is nice to have structures for them, driftwood or rocks would work fine. Nothing really specific, but what you think looks good should be enough to provide them shelter if need be.

Hope this helps.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 25, 2012)

Thanks for all the info i have been doing some research and am wondering how long should i cycle the tank and also what are some good low light level plants because it has leds for lighting if i go with the bio wheel


----------



## Big_Fish (Mar 10, 2010)

allow the tank to cycle until ammonia readings are ZERO, nitrite readings are stabilized near zero and Nitrate readings are less than 40 PPM. (2 weeks, maybe 3.. less if you have any sort of previously used substrate or ceramic noodles)
any sort of moss, Java, Christmas, Flame etc should do just fine in that tank.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 25, 2012)

Thank you very much for all the great information. I went to petco today and purchased bio wheel 10 gallon tank kit. I bought the tank andthe gravel today. I just got done filling her up with tap water. and is cycling really nice I did not get any plants because I was in a hurry and di d not knowif I was gonna set the tank today. what are some good low light levels plants that I can use because I am running leds. also are there any tips cycling or getting ready for new shrimp that I have not mentioned


----------



## aquaman555 (Mar 22, 2011)

What Big_Fish said above should answer the questions you just asked. Try any type of moss, those LED setups in kits are pretty weak I believe, but low light moss should do alright. 

What method of cycling are you using?


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 25, 2012)

just running the filter and air stone and adding a very little fish food for a few days untill i start taking measurements with my test kits.im am also going to get some plants that can live and grow in such low light levels. I go a api master test kit online for 19 with shipping. So as soon as that comes in ill establish all critical levels shrimp need or at least try!!! PS do you think its easyer to cycle the tank with starter fish or the fishless cycle thanks again for all the help people


----------



## aquaman555 (Mar 22, 2011)

Honestly on freshwater I have never done anything, but cycle with fish. So I can't say which way I think is best, but starter fish is the way I've always gone.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 25, 2012)

Ok i think ill go purchase some cheap fish in the morning .should i start with more than two or three?i also got some fluval moss balls are these good.i saw they sell fire moss at the store but there just little balls and the guy said i needed to put it on a piece of drift wood. i dont have any yet can i just attach that to something from the fet store like a fake decoration or should i get the real deal. And get some driftwood ...


----------



## aquaman555 (Mar 22, 2011)

On my 2.5g shrimp tank I cycled with a single guppy. I would say get a 3 or 4 small hardy fish for a 10g. 

Those Fluval moss balls should be good if you like them. With mosses most should attach to quite a few things real or fake, what you want is something porous. Any aquarium safe rocks or wood should work real or fake. At the big chain stores around here they have some fake rocks that are pretty porous that should work and also they have mopani wood in the reptile section that is aquarium safe.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 25, 2012)

Thanks again i have a question about cycling.i have heard many different ways to cycle a new tank.the people at petsmart today told me to just run the tank for a week and put the shrimp in.he said i did not need to buy fish to cycle if i didnt want them in the tank in the long run.just let it run for a week?dose this sound right what would you recommend if im doing this wrong?it did not seem right to me thanks again for the help aquaman


----------



## aquaman555 (Mar 22, 2011)

Well their info is off, especially for shrimp IMO. Here is my take on it, if you are not wanting any fish in the long run than you probably should do a different method of cycling or make sure you want and have housing for those "cycle fish". Just running the tank is not going to cycle your tank, you have to add some form of ammonia, fish food like you had been doing works. Once your test kit comes in, look for your ammonia to spike and nitrites and nitrates to come in, and your tank is cycled when ammonia drops to 0, nitrites down to 0 or low and stable and you can have some nitrates. A full cycle can take 3 weeks if not up to 6-8 weeks in some cases. I would wait at least 3 weeks before you add any shrimp and make sure your levels are OK. Your levels(not time) are the indicator of a cycled tank and once it is cycled you want to let it get established, especially before adding any delicate species of shrimp, stick with hardy ones for your first in the tank. Shrimp like red cherries are hardy, but they can be sensitive to a dirty or un-cycled tank. Shrimp really like and will really start to breed readily once the tank gets pretty established in my experience. My first dive with FW shrimp were blue pearls and I added them once the tank was cycled which was about 4 weeks. The levels had stabilized and the tank was cycled. Had a few die offs up front not many though, shrimp would get berried, but never any shrimplets to be seen. After another month the tank was not only cycled, but established and mature and now the shrimp are thriving and reproducing greatly.

So with that being said I would recommend you keep on using the fish food method(or another fish-less method) to cycle if you don't want fish in the tank and look at your levels and once they are good, then add you some shrimp.

Have you thought about what type of shrimp you are going to start off with?

Edit - Also I forgot if you have another tank, using some gravel or filter padding from that tank can help jump start this tank.


----------



## aquaman555 (Mar 22, 2011)

Also you can find my adventures of my first shrimp setup here; http://aquaticblog.com/category/setup-diaries/

The tank looks a lot different now, will update soon.


----------



## Tikulila (Feb 18, 2011)

A few more tips, 

First, if you take RCS or any neocaridina, buy only one type, or the will interbreed. Meaning you will get after a couple of generations hybrids, which might look nice, but will most likely be ugly or transparent.

To know if it's a male of female: females have a bigger black spot on the underside. 

What plants do you plan to/have in the tank? I suggest just mosses strung to rocks, especially java moss, shrimp love it. 

For the long run: Add a couple new shrimps to the tank every few month, to keep the bright color.

My suggestion of shrimp: Red Cherry Shrimp, vivid colors and breen like cockroaches of happy(They are neocaridina)

I hope I added to what Aquaman said, and not only retyped it.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 25, 2012)

Yes thanks.as of now i have 5 glofish in the tank.and a fluval moss ball from petco the .the ph is 8.2 as of yesterday i do tests regularly i just put a seachem ph and ammonia test that stay in for 3 months. Are these that accurate?? Aslo i got some flame moss from a guy on ebay.can i cut the moss into smaller sections before i tie it to a big chunk of lava rock?? Thanks again for the help...forgot to put this in i got some blue pearls off a guy on aqaubid.the auction was for 10+2 for $29 with shipping various sizes he is in new jersey and i live in tampa fl .thye are getting shipped to me monday morning and i should have them by tuesbay.so what i was going to ask is since i could only buy 10+2 will this over crowed my tank i know i would like to keep at least 3 glofish and the shrimp its a 10 gallon biowheel led kit...


----------



## aquaman555 (Mar 22, 2011)

I've used the Seachem Ph test and it seemed accurate compared to my strips and drop tests.

Honestly I don't really have much experience with mosses, but I am pretty positive that will be fine, to cut it and tie it down.

Trust me you wouldn't want any less than 12 shrimp in there. You will have plenty of room even with 5 Glofish. When you first get your shrimp in they will probably be small, so ensure that the Glofish cannot fit them in their mouth.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 25, 2012)

Thanks again aquaman im glad to hear that the 12 shrimp will be able to able to survive with the fish. I found out that i can cut the flame moss in to smaller sections before i tie.i just order 8 more and got 3 nano balls of some other type .i have a question my filter. i have a biowheel hob filter and want to know should i cover the intake with a sponge or cover it with blue aquarium filter material.so the baby shrimp cant get sucked in the filter


----------



## aquaman555 (Mar 22, 2011)

Yes, you should cover it to protect the babies you can use multiple methods. A sponge, blue filter material or some type of mesh material will work.


----------



## Tikulila (Feb 18, 2011)

so, yes you can cut the moss up as much as you like, BUT, be carefull not to cut it two small, 2 CM pieces will be good. I dont reccomend leaving the glofish for long, they might eat the babies. with buying shrimp: be carefull, if the seller does not ship the properly, they might die on the way.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 25, 2012)

He seems like a reliable seller good feedback on aquabid also i payed him last Thursday and he didnt want to ship until monday morning due to shrimp sitting over the weekend.he ships in breather bag and it has java moss in the bag.i will find out in the morning as tracking says they arrived at the post office at 8 pm tonight from jersey so i will have them in the morning.i have a question how to i add pictures ill send some of the set up


----------



## aquaman555 (Mar 22, 2011)

I wouldn't sweat it, most likely your shrimp should be good if you bought from a guy with good feedback. Neocaridina type shrimp generally seems to ship pretty easy.

How is your tank's cycle going along?

To add pics you need to upload them somewhere like photo bucket and copy and past the


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 25, 2012)

Cycling is goin ok levels as of today are ph 7.8 ammonia 0.25 ppm nrite 0ppm nrate 2.5 ppm.i got the shrimp in the tank now no doa mixed sizes and it seems there doing good.the glofish dont bother them from what ive seen ill post pics tonight.for the tank only running for 1 week exactly i think its coming together well


----------



## aquaman555 (Mar 22, 2011)

Well that's good to hear, just keep an eye out on them levels. At one week I doubt your tank is fully cycled. You wouldn't want that ammonia to all the sudden spike and it kill off your shrimp or fish. Shrimp are more sensitive than fish.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 25, 2012)

Ya that would not be good if a ammonia spike were to happen what is the best solution to lower the level safely? ?


----------



## aquaman555 (Mar 22, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> Ya that would not be good if a ammonia spike were to happen what is the best solution to lower the level safely? ?


Water changes.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 25, 2012)

Ok thanks again for everything.when doing water changes for high ammonia should i do 50% or more. Or less?????i plan on doing water changes every 10 days. i take 2 gals out and replenish it with freshwater from petco it comes in 2gal containers and is a lot better for the fish and shrimp i think EDIT WELL IM HAVING A PROBLEM TODAY. I LOOKED IN THE TANK TO CHECK THINGS OUT AND ALL THE GLOFISH WERE ATTACKING THE LARGEST SHRIMP IN THE TANK.. AS SOON AS I SAW THIS I REMOVED GLOFISH PUT THEM IN THE BAGS AND WENT TO THE PET SHOP.THE SHRIMP IS DOING OK I THINK ONLY COULD COUNT 9 I STARTED WITH 12


----------



## Tikulila (Feb 18, 2011)

happens, dont worry, if you got them out its ok.

about shrimp disapearring, soem die from the stress of the transition (of the glofish) check all parameters and if they are ok, leave it.


----------

